# Just Got 4 Roddy Hunter Combos Are They Junk?



## bluekim7 (Mar 24, 2005)

I picked up 4 brand new roddy hunter linecounter combo's. 8'6" rods 8-20 lb test. Does anyone know if they are any good. I got them foe $100, or should I put them on ebay? I will use them mostly for walleye and 5-10 salmon trips a year. Thanks for your input.

Kim


----------



## Big_P (Aug 18, 2005)

4 combos for $100. That can't be bad. If you don't mind me asking were do they have them at? Northlands in Pinconning? Sorry but, I'm getting set up slowly but, surely myself and that price fits the budget NICELY. You can P.M me if you prefer . Thanks a lot and tight lines.


----------



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

I can't say about the rods but the Roddy reels are made by Penn...So they can't be all bad....

LMF


----------



## bluekim7 (Mar 24, 2005)

I used the combo's this weekend that I bought. Really like the rods, good flexibility with a good backbone. The only thing I can't figure out is the linecounters don't count right. 3 lines have the same amount of line and they all count the same, but still not the right amount of line out for what the counter says. One rods has less line as I ran out of line while I was stringing them up, since the counters were not right. The one rod counts different from the other 3. What am I doing wrong? Do I have to have a certain amount of line to have the counter read right? Thank for any help.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

The counters are gear driven off the spool and will count the number of revolutions of the spool. Less line on a reel means more turns of the spool to get the same actual line out = different counter reading.

I understand they read closest to what is real when the spools are full.

FBD, Holland, MI


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> The counters are gear driven off the spool and will count the number of revolutions of the spool. Less line on a reel means more turns of the spool to get the same actual line out = different counter reading.
> 
> I understand they read closest to what is real when the spools are full.
> 
> FBD, Holland, MI


 

Fill all of your reels to capacity. Not only will the line counters be closer to accurate, if they are all the same, it is more accurate as far a repeatability goes, and thats what matters.

Additionally, your gear ratio is effectivly lower with a less than full reel, thus more cranks to get your line in.... FILL 'EM UP!!!


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

As far as the line counter reels go... you will find out they don't measure exactly the amount of line you have out. If you have your reel filled up to full capacity... you will probably get a better reading of the actual amount of line you have out. 

Some brands of reels that are filled to capacity with line will be awful close to the actual amount of line that you have out... but others can be off quite a bit. The bottom line is... the line counter is used as a tool to help you replicate your offering... so say... if you catch a fish on a dipsy with 150 feet of line out... you can put it back out at 150 feet and your offering should be back at the same depth where you caught the first fish.

The line counter of the reel is basically "tied in" by gearing to the arbor of the reel. So... one revolution of the arbor will make the line counter increment/decrement by X amount. This will remain the same regardless of how much line you have on the reel. But... if you have a reel filled up more than another one... the amount of line that goes on/off the reel is greater than the other reel that is not filled as much... because the outside circumference of the line will be greater.










One revolution of the reel on the right will definitely let out or take up more line than the reel on the left.

I hope this helps!!


----------



## bluekim7 (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks for your help, back to the tackle shop to get more line it is. I mostly wanted them to reproduce a linecount like you said, but also have an idea of how far out I am running for running tots for walleye and dipseys. 

Kim


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

I use the plug/diver reference chat a lot so I want to know my act dist out.....not what the counter states. I have 4 brands of linecounter....depending on what I am going for. What I did was measure 50ft across my lawn. Then I pulled 50ft of line off the reel to figure out what that number was on the counter. I labeled the rods so I know that for this reel.......55ft on this line counter = 50ft in the water.


----------



## Big_P (Aug 18, 2005)

MI_STEELHEAD said:


> I use the plug/diver reference chat a lot so I want to know my act dist out.....not what the counter states. I have 4 brands of linecounter....depending on what I am going for. What I did was measure 50ft across my lawn. Then I pulled 50ft of line off the reel to figure out what that number was on the counter. I labeled the rods so I know that for this reel.......55ft on this line counter = 50ft in the water.


Very good idea. I'll have to use that myself. Thanks.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

hey back to the original post....how about those roddy lc reels?? They seem to be a nice price IF they are made decent and work!!! Anybody????


----------



## kozlov1 (Feb 22, 2006)

I have the same ones and pulled in a 10 lb king the other day with no problem...

Ed


----------



## bluekim7 (Mar 24, 2005)

I haven't used them for salmon yet, but did catch 25 walleye on four of them this past weekend. Worked good for that. In about a month I will be testing them out on Salmon, so I will see if they hold up. If not I am getting Diawa 47Lc's with Eagle Claw or Ugly stick Rods.


----------



## Windnots (Apr 16, 2005)

I saw the Meijers in my area had two of the Roddy Hunter combos. I don't know anything about them but was thinking of picking one up for a lead core rod.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

we have two of them on the boat and the line counters only move half the time. it will go like 30ft and then stop


----------

